# Good trainer in GA Area. (North Atlanta)



## TRAYSTi (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a new German Shepherd puppy. I did the Petsmart stuff with my Golden. And I thought it was a waste of time. Looking for someone who is on point. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Tray


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

Tracy Betenbaugh 

http://chattahoocheeschutzhundclub.net/index.html#pgtop


----------

